# Why wont my phone ring!?!?



## Mr.jt (Mar 24, 2008)

I ordered my new SP01 and it was due to show late Wed to early Fri... This is going to kill me as i am not a very patient person when it comes to things like this. (should have seen me when I waited 6 months for my Harley to show) Any ways I am looking forward to getting on here with some pics and range results very soon. The guy at the shop said he is going to call as soon as it comes through the door. Some one please call me so I know that my phone works, wait dont do that I might miss his call! Dang it I hate waiting!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr.jt said:


> I ordered my new SP01 and it was due to show late Wed to early Fri... This is going to kill me as i am not a very patient person when it comes to things like this. (should have seen me when I waited 6 months for my Harley to show) Any ways I am looking forward to getting on here with some pics and range results very soon. The guy at the shop said he is going to call as soon as it comes through the door. Some one please call me so I know that my phone works, wait dont do that I might miss his call! Dang it I hate waiting!


Ok, how is this to help.. What is it (ok sp101 but .........)
Maybe a little filling in of details will help you pass the time.
Now i admit i don't know the CZs very well and sp01 might say it all, but there must be some variants right?

:smt023


----------

